# Harman Kardon AVR 154 DVD-R hookup problems



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

I have tried to connect my DVD-R to my HK AVR 154 but it has never worked right. When the Video Input for the DVD-R is selected there is some kind of video feedback and the picture quickly goes bad.

Has anybody else had this kind of problem?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Need more information on connection type and settings to really be of help.


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm connecting a Philips DVD-R recorder via S-Video and stereo analog audio. Shouldn't it be perfectly straight-forward simple connection to the VCR inputs and outputs on the HK AVR154? That's how the manual says to connect a DVD-R or VCR.

I have a small home studio and have hundreds of feet of cabling for audio and MIDI connections. If I can get that junk to work I should be able to get this to work. Ugh!

Video Monitor is via S-Video. No HDMI connections to confuse things.

I spoke to HK support several times. The last HK tech support person told me to unhook the S-Video output from the AVR to the TV monitor?!?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Try connecting the S-Video straight to the TV and see if the problem still exists, if it does check the cable. If not it could be a TBC issue, while i haven't seen that occur recently I have had it crop up on installs in the past. You could check the DVD-R to see if it has a Time Based Correction feature which you can disable.


----------

